# 240sx..2 NISSANS 1 CHOICE



## dragken (Feb 7, 2008)

Im trying to buy a 240sx and have narrowed it down to two choices (considering my money issues right now). The 1st one I found is a white 240sx SE 1991 with AT, Power everything, Sunroof, ect. the bad part is when i first went over to check it out, the car wouldnt start. A week or so went by and the guy called me back telling me that they replaced a ignition relay and it started back up, then he went into the story about his wife driving it and it overheating blowing the top radiator hose off. He explaned that she stoped and added coolant and tried to get me to buy his story about how it didnt fully overheat. Now there seems to be steam coming from the tail pipe and im guessing thats the water overflowing into the exaughst side of the engine. The 2nd car is a 1989 model with timing problems, the chain is actually clanging in the front of the cover. The man told me that he drove it to sell to a guy and when he stoped it wouldnt start, he then went to turn the distributor and it started back up. So i know the timings off. 

1991 $850 with AT and possible blown head gasket or worse warped head
187k on motor Ka24de

1989 $500 obo with MT and timing problems
156k on motor Ka24e

Anyway I would like your thoughts on this please post with your idea and reasons why


----------

